# carbon commuter



## shudson16 (Mar 20, 2009)

Does anyone use a carbon bike for commuting? Looking at the Trek Madone 3.1 which has fender and rack mounts. Specs out pretty decent except for wheelset but those could be upgraded. Thoughts?


----------



## onrhodes (Feb 19, 2004)

To each his own, but I have to ask......Why Carbon?
Are you keeping this outside? What conditions are you using it in? How far is your commute?
I commute on a Soma Double Cross, 5 miles each way. Carbon seems a bit overkill for the application. 
I have to keep my bike outside, I lock it in the parking garage across the street out of the elements, but also out of sight. It would suck if some one swiped it, but I'd only be out about $700 in replacement value.
I'm more of the thought that a commuter should be pretty utilitarian and some what "expendable". If you can afford the 3.1 and it fits your needs, go for it.
Are you going to be using this strictly for commuting or also other riding? That would weigh heavily on the decision too.
My commuter does 3 things really, commutes, races cross and is my bad weather bike.
I've got panniers.racks on mine most of the year, I hate using a backpack, even for my short commute, that is another thing to keep in mind.
If you're thinking strictly commuter, I'd go with something like a cross bike or hybrid 700c flat bar bike. Check out the Soho with belt drive too. 
It really all depends on what your commuting situation/route is and what else you want to use the bike for.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

I'm a big fan of dedicated commuter bikes. There's nothing wrong with a carbon commuter but you should keep in mind that commuting bikes typically see more abuse, stuff like being carried up and down stairwells, getting locked to metal objects, hitting ginormous potholes that are in your path that can't be avoided, etc. Obviously everyone's commuting situation is different, but the post above about using a budget steel frame is what I would do as well. I commuted for years on a Soma and currently have a Gunnar Crosshairs. Since it's a dedicated commuter, It stays set up with lights, fenders, and panniers all the time. It really serves no other purpose, I have a road bike for weekends and non-commuting days. 

If weight is a concern, by the time you load up a carbon bike with all your commuting stuff, you're only talking about a few pounds difference versus a steel frame. A big water bottle is a pound and a half.


----------



## pennstater (Aug 20, 2007)

I use two road bikes to commute. One is carbon, one is Ti. Twenty-four miles each way. But, I keep it in my private office. If I had a much shorter commute or had to keep it locked up outside I would use my old aluminum hybird. And it is not a matter of weight. I LIKE road bikes. Why not enjoy what is about 3-1/2 hours (I don't commute by bike every day). 

Also, for ride quality, tire size is more important than frame material. I bought the Ti frame for traveling and because it could clear 700x28 tires. I have a wheelset with 23s on the carbon bike. I can can use wheelsets mounted with either 23s, 25s or 28s on the Ti frame. I use the wider tires in low light or wet conditions. For what it's worth, if I had to have only one bike it would be the Ti Lynskey. I started using the 700x25 tires in poor lighting conditions. But more and more I am favoring the 700x25 tires all around. Better wear and smoother ride with little hit in performance from the 23s. The 28s are strictly for wet.

My advice: Don't break the budget for the carbon Trek. But if you have the bucks ride whatever puts a smile on your face.


----------



## MTT (Oct 14, 2005)

Ti is ideal, but very expensive. If your commute is short I would recommend a aluminum cyclocross bike with disc brakes and big tires (32 is a good size)............MTT:thumbsup:


----------



## onrhodes (Feb 19, 2004)

While Ti may be "ideal" for corrosion, it isn't necessarily the most practical. Steel or aluminum is probably the more "ideal" when cost is one of your higher criteria.
Like I said in my previous post, I have to leave my bike outside. So I opt for a bike that if it gets hit by a car, stolen, spray painted or whatever, the cost to me is not stratospheric for replacement/repair.
Some one is selling Origin 8 steel framesets that are disc compatible for like $199 with fork on ebay right now. Plus lots of aluminum "No Name" cross frames can be had too. 
The original poster has not replied as to his circumstances that I know of, but I think distance, parking location, other uses are the big deterimining factor here.
If his/her commute is less than 10 miles and is into a city, carbon seems overkill.
I'm also living in the Northeast where the roads (salt in winter/spring) and temps/weather play a big part in my bike decision too.


----------



## pennstater (Aug 20, 2007)

MTT said:


> Ti is ideal, but very expensive. If your commute is short I would recommend a aluminum cyclocross bike with disc brakes and big tires (32 is a good size)............MTT:thumbsup:


I think you would be surprised how little "reasonably" priced Ti frames cost. Especially if you don't mind used and are willing to shop around. But, I still would not consider locking one on the street.


----------



## Maximus_XXIV (Nov 10, 2008)

I have used carbon, aluminum, steel and Ti for commuting. Carbon is fine, just make sure you get a frame that meets your needs. I will not presume to know you circumstances so I will not go into more detail.


----------



## Steve B. (Jun 26, 2004)

shudson16 said:


> Does anyone use a carbon bike for commuting? Looking at the Trek Madone 3.1 which has fender and rack mounts. Specs out pretty decent except for wheelset but those could be upgraded. Thoughts?


Lot's of details left out. Stored inside your office ?. Distance ?, hills ?, rain/snow ?, need a rack or fenders ?, 

When I type in to Google "Trek Madone 3.1" it takes me to the Trek site where I do not see a bike that has fender or rack eyelets. Which to me defines a commuter, unless you leave cloths at work and have no need for a rack and won't ride in bad weather so no need for fenders.

I own a carbon racing bike and won't use it to commute my 26 miles ea way. The roads suck (NYC) and while the carbon frame will take the abuse, I like 28mm tires to handle the glass and crappy road surface and my carbon won't handle tires that big. 

As others have said, commuters take abuse, especially day in/day out in tough conditions and while I know carbon is pretty tough for road racing/fast club riding, I would worry about the frame taking hits when and where it shouldn't, like the simple stuff of getting knocked around in the office and carbon doesn't stand up well to hits and bangs when you worry about what all that does to the frame, especially when you can't SEE what all that does to the frame. Not something I want to be thinking about. 

Titanium is - in theory, the ideal material for this kind of use, just good luck finding a frame that had fender and rack eyelets and that's cost effective. Ti also screams "STEAL ME !" when it's locked up somewhere so all the weight saved in going to titanium vs,. steel, is lost in the assorted Kryptonite locks carried to make certain your bike is still there for the ride home. 

Which is why I use steel,

SB


----------



## Maximus_XXIV (Nov 10, 2008)

I never had a rack or fenders on my commuters and I never had a bike stolen at work in my decade plus of commuting. This includes bikes worth many thousands. My commute used the same roads that I use when riding on the weekend. It also never rains in Socal.


----------



## grin (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm sorry for bringing up an old thread, but I'm too new here to start one...

I'm in exactly the same situation. I ride 22 miles round trip every day mostly on a paved bike trail. Currently, I'm riding a Trek 7.6FX hybrid. The bike is great, but I'm really wanting to up my mileage and ride centuries.

I can't justify owning or storing two road bikes, and I can park my bike securely inside my office. Ideally, I will sell my 7.6 and get something lighter with drop bars and fender and rack mounts. I was looking at the Madone 3.1s, and Trek says they are designed for a rack. Does anyone else make anything else that fits this criteria?

I'm also really curious what the OP ended up doing.


----------



## My Own Private Idaho (Aug 14, 2007)

grin said:


> ...I can't justify owning or storing two road bikes...


Why not? They are different tools for different purposes. 

I have three road bikes most of the time. I have a gofast bike for weekend rides, a commuter, and a heavy touring bike. Each one is different enough that I feel I need all three. I also have a mountain bike, and three classic bikes that I'm working on, all road.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

If you have a secure place to store your bike at work, I see no problems in commuting on an expensive carbon or ti bike. My commuter bikes are steel but have nice frames and equipment because I keep them safely in my office during the day. I commute 3-5 days a week and about half my total mileage over the year, so why not ride on a nice bike.

The only problems with commuting on racing frames not designed for commuting would be if they don't have mounts for fenders and racks. You could get around those issues with something like a Carradice bag and quick-release fenders like SKS Race Blades. For cyclists with long commute distances, the speed and weight of a bike can be as important as fenders, racks, etc.


----------



## Whodat (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi. Unfortunately, this is the perfect first thread for me, as my Specialized Sequoia was stolen from outside my office 10 days ago. I had finally gotten off my butt this summer, gotten the Sequoia out from the basement where it had been sitting for most of the last 5-6 years, and started both riding to work and going 20-40 miles on the weekends. 
My goal for next summer is to do a ~190 mile 2 day ride, which would mean a big increase in training miles. I had thought about getting a better bike, but realized that at this point, any issues are probably mine, not the bike's. My one upgrade was going to be getting a set of clipless pedals, but now that the issue has been forced, I've been asking myself most of the same questions raised in this thread.
I also have an old hybrid, and certainly, until my employer improves security for bike storage, I'm not riding anything more enticing than that to work. They do claim they are working on it, so there is hope.
The commute is certainly doable on the hybrid, but the Sequoia was so much more fun to ride. The Madone 3.1 does in fact have eyelets for racks or fenders (I've seen it in the flesh). And I figure that if they don't improve security, the Madone will still be a good ride for the weekends. 
Since opinions here are all over the map I'd love to know the ultimate decision and experience of both the OP and "grin".


----------



## ilike3bikes (Feb 22, 2011)

My commuter bike is a Marin mountain bike with Marathon Plus tires (32s). But, I have a Cervelo RS that I have rode to work from time to time. The Cervelo will take 28 wheels and I have an Axiom rack that attaches to the seat post. So, I don't use a carbon bike as my commuter bike, but I could.


----------



## grin (Aug 22, 2011)

Well, I picked up a Madone 3.1 soon after I posted. I've been riding it for about seven weeks, and have racked up nearly 700 miles including my first century!

I mounted a rack and fenders. The fenders work great, but there is a zip tie on the model I have that very lightly rubs on the rear tire and makes a faint sound. It's really only audible on the stand. I haven't noticed it while riding. At some point, I may install some reacharounds from River City Bicycle to fully eliminate the rub.

My only complaint about this bike is that it's too nice to leave locked up for errands after work!


----------



## Whodat (Oct 13, 2011)

grin said:


> Well, I picked up a Madone 3.1 soon after I posted. I've been riding it for about seven weeks, and have racked up nearly 700 miles including my first century!
> 
> I mounted a rack and fenders. The fenders work great, but there is a zip tie on the model I have that very lightly rubs on the rear tire and makes a faint sound. It's really only audible on the stand. I haven't noticed it while riding. At some point, I may install some reacharounds from River City Bicycle to fully eliminate the rub.
> 
> My only complaint about this bike is that it's too nice to leave locked up for errands after work!


Well congratulations! It sounds like it has worked well for you. This is reassuring.


----------



## Carbon_NiHM (Sep 4, 2011)

Using my carbon 21lb spesh hardtail as my commuter!

My only drawback of using it to commute is the fun of bunny hopping curbs and making it a totally different training/ride compared to a road bike hhe


----------



## Broken wrists (Jul 11, 2010)

The Norco Valence has threaded eyes front and rear on the carbon frame. Very modern frame with tapered steer tube, big bottom bracket, hidden cables. Met a guy with a rack on his, says he has toured with panniers with no trouble. 
Rear accomodates a 28, fork takes some 28's, in some brands, just a 25. 
In Ottawa (Canada) I found two for $1400.


----------



## The Ascent of Spam (Aug 29, 2013)

I bought a Madone 3.1 recently, and I commute on it. There are plenty of other bikes that would be much more practical as a commuter, but I don't care. I love riding it. And it stays safe in my classroom while I'm at work.


----------



## Thiel (May 22, 2012)

Wouldn't anything with the Gary Fisher name on it have fender and rack mounts?


----------



## 1nterceptor (Sep 23, 2013)

I've been using my 2013 Scott CR1 Pro to commute for a few weeks now here in New York City. The light weight is a bonus on stairs; George Washington bridge, getting to the 2nd floor lockers at work. No fenders, I use my Brompton folding bike when there's a chance of rain.


----------



## Bill2 (Oct 14, 2007)

I finally caved in and converted my 2005 Merckx Bound for commuting. Nothing was needed really except Spd pedals. Felt much more lively than the old Trek 1220 ( which served well for years, no complaints).


----------

